# Install Driver Software for My Samsung Tablet



## AJUSAF (Sep 23, 2012)

Everytime I plug my Samsung tablet into my laptop's USB port, I receive a pop-up message titled: "Windows needs to install driver software for your CDC serial." Whenever I click on the option to locate and install the driver software, another window pops up instructing me to insert the disc that came with my tablet. However, there was no disc included with the tablet when I bought it brand-new, so there's another option that I can choose, "I don't have the disc. Show me other options." 

When I click on that option, yet another window pops up indicating that, "Windows could not find driver software for your device." Now I have two options: (1) Check for a solution, and (2) Browse my computer for driver software (advanced). When I choose, "check for a solution", I receive a message indicating, "Windows was unable to install your Samsung_Android."

Then I go back and choose the second option, "browse my computer for driver software," at which point a window opens titled, "Browse for driver software on your computer". It allows me to "Search for driver software in this location" and there's a drop-down box, but it only allows me to choose the D:\ drive, so I click on the "Browse" button which allows me to "Select the folder that contains drivers for your hardware, so I choose the C:\ drive and the computer searches and then tells me that it cannot find the driver software. What do I need to do in order to install the software so that I can sync this tablet with my laptop computer?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

The Samsung user guide doesn't say anything about that procedure? I understand that Samsung smart phones need their "Kies" software, which includes the drivers. I'm not going to research it, but would guess that their tablets may work similarly.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

It shouldn't need any drivers. I suspect a problem with either the tablet or the your computer's USB ports. Try connecting the tablet to a friend's computer. See if that works.


----------

